# Surfside



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

How's the water looking ? The surf .


----------



## KRA79 (Feb 14, 2007)

I was at access 4 earlier with the family - water was nice about 75 yards out. I could be off but is was definitely within casting distance. Wish I could have fished some, but was too busy watching kids.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Anyone fish today ? Surfside or SLP


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

This morning for bout 45 minutes. Threw vudu/doa under a cork at 2 ft to 4ft, no takers. Had the kiddos, we got outta there as the tourists started pouring in. It was a little rough for my liking to ride it out any longer, water was green bout 100 yds out.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

^^^surfside near the jetty


----------



## Salty-Noob (Jun 9, 2015)

Water was better yesterday. Was pretty green to the beach til the winds kicked up.

Was expecting to come home and see reports of trout in the surf...


----------



## CoachSalty (May 27, 2013)

Saw a couple of nice trout caught yesterday afternoon. Water should improve as the week goes on if you can trust swell info


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Post up if anyone is fishing surfside or SLP today , might make a go of it tommarow !


----------



## twgamm (Sep 4, 2013)

It looks like it might turn out to be a good weekend. I am hoping the water starts to clear up before I get down there. Do you guys ever have any luck wading in Drum or Chocolate Bay?


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

I hope so too, drum is to muddy to "wade"


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

Saw guy using shrimp I'm assuming catching pretty much undersized trout...saw him come out w a empty stringer


----------



## hard over and hooked up (Jul 11, 2011)

*Current conditions*

At the surf right now water is dirty out to 300 yards with no real distinct color change. Just a gradual change to green. A lot of mullet in the surf, long rods producing bull reds. Didn't even break out the trout rods do to water quality.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Was planning on heading there tomarrow afternoon. But hate to leave fish to find fish.shrimp ain't cooperating...
Pm me for a good surf spot if you want it.


----------



## SurfHippie (Apr 7, 2015)

I'll be at Access #4 this evening. Red F-150 FX4.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

SurfHippie said:


> I'll be at Access #4 this evening. Red F-150 FX4.


Flat? My cuz told me it's suppose to flatten a little and clear up..... Hope so


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

^^^^ oops you said evening


----------



## SurfHippie (Apr 7, 2015)

I've got my fingers crossed. All of the surf cams are a day or two old, so I'm going on instinct..but my instinct has been known to be off from time to time. My girlfriend and her 7yr old want to go, so if the wading is no good we can always slay the whiting with some fishbites.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

Hoping it clears up for the weekend.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

It was starting to clear yesterday mid day, there was green patches inside the 2nd and 3rd bar ! Not sure what happens today !


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

http://66.132.136.171/surfcam/index_octa.shtml

Looks clear and flat today.


----------

